# Favorite bands?



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

I have always listened to Breaking Benjamin.
I recently started listening to May Day Parade. I used to listen to Linkin Park but I didn't like their last album. I occassionally listen to Three Days Grace and Paramore. I also recently started enjoying Five Finger Death Punch.

What bands do you guys like?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Coldplay, Florence + The Machine, M83, Blue Öyster Cult, U2, Rolling Stones, CCR. I could go on, but I'll spare you all.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

mostly ones you never heard of.....lol


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Dave Matthews Band... Red Hot Chille Peppers...


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

RHCP, nirvana, iggy pop+ the stooges, G'n'R, Turbonegro, Disturbed, Trainwreck(the band, not the demi lovato song), Sum 41, Sabbath, Metallica, Kings of Leon, Candy Dulfer, Ram Jam, Rainbow, Deep Purple, Kinks, Doors, Billy talent, Scorpions, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Bon Jovi, Pink Floyd... those are just a part of my favourite bands...and funlad i think i did what you intended not to do....


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

Foster the People is my most recent fav


----------



## Alana (May 14, 2012)

My favorite bands are Disturbed, Korn and Skrillex, Coldplay and Rolling Stones.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i kinda like Ozone..
i have a pretty varied taste in music...from ancient african tribal to classical to oldies and rock...blues and jazz...but i don't care for "modern jazz"....and i do not allow rap or hip hop in my house ....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

lohachata said:


> and i do not allow rap or hip hop in my house ....


For good reason. (shudders)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm a fan of bluegrass, rockabilly, and punk. Yes, punk. Ramones forever! Wanda Jackson rules! Buddy Holly lives!


----------



## Chrispixx (Dec 23, 2008)

Shinedown, Halestorm, Skillet, Lacuna Coil, The Doors, Pink Floyd, Coldplay. Three Days Grace, The Trews, Five Finger Death Punch, Motograter (the singer from FFDP's first band)



funlad3 said:


> Coldplay, Florence + *The Machine*, M83, Blue Öyster Cult, U2, Rolling Stones, CCR. I could go on, but I'll spare you all.


The Machine??.... the Pink Floyd tribute band? i was not expecting to see them listed here. they are great i have seen them 3 times, they come here every summer.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Within Temptation is my absolute favorite (was lucky enough to see them in NYC in September!) and I also enjoy The Devil Wears Prada, UnderOATH, Katy Perry, Christina Perri, and all sorts of dubstep.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The CD in my car right now is the Cincinnati Wind Symphony. lol, that is my idea of a "band". But I had pretty eclectic taste and even listen to small groups with guitars in them.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Lamb Of God, Disturbed, Blink 182, Cage the Elephant, Dave Matthews Band, Green Day, Maroon 5, Metallica, Pantera, Paramore, Puddle of Mudd, Queens of the Stone Age, Sum 41, The Eagles, Lynyrd Skynyrd, The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, Three Days Grace, UnderOATH, and lots more.


I love all kinds of music.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Right now I cycle through sublime, pepper and bob Marley. I love my reggae music! I also like dub step and blue grass. The old crow medicine show is good to listen to.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

grogan said:


> Right now I cycle through sublime, pepper and bob Marley. I love my reggae music! I also like dub step and blue grass. The old crow medicine show is good to listen to.




Skrillex lol


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

You can't go wrong with the doodlebops... If you're 3


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Chrispixx said:


> The Machine??.... the Pink Floyd tribute band? i was not expecting to see them listed here. they are great i have seen them 3 times, they come here every summer.


Definitely a different machine.


----------

